# my pakistani tipplers



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

View attachment 21917

my pakistani tipplers


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking bird, how do they fly?


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> Nice looking bird, how do they fly?


last summer, some of my birds have fly more then 10hrs. on average 7 or 8hrs.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

MianHayat,
Welcome to Pigeon Talk  Beautiful birds, thanks for sharing,Salam,
YaSin


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

mianhayat said:


> last summer, some of my birds have fly more then 10hrs. on average 7 or 8hrs.


Not too bad. Our Tipplers have put in 6.5 hours this fall. Summer over here isn't ideal conditions.


----------



## Roony3h (Nov 23, 2011)

nice pigeons.....
where do u live ?
do u have some for sale ?


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

nice kabooter


----------



## Dasi Kabootar (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice pigeons do you have any for sale?
where you live?


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

i live in long island N.Y, right now i dont have any, when i do, i let u know. thanks umar


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice birds


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

where in longisland are you ?


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

CarloSantoro said:


> where in longisland are you ?


I'm in Bellport Suffolk county.


----------



## Dasi Kabootar (Jul 28, 2008)

mianhayat said:


> i live in long island N.Y, right now i dont have any, when i do, i let u know. thanks umar


ok let me know how much for one pair?


----------



## mianhayat (Nov 13, 2011)

some more pics of my birds


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Those are some nice looking birds.


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help please send me some picture of the pigeon for please contact [email protected] Thankyou!!


----------

